# ccw instructor



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

Is anybody here a TN certified ccw instructor. I am interested in obtaining a non-res TN permit and it appears i need to take their class. Im working out of Knoxville so i need find a class either in Knoxville or the bristol area.


----------



## Bastet (Dec 31, 2006)

jpruett79 said:


> Is anybody here a TN certified ccw instructor. I am interested in obtaining a non-res TN permit and it appears i need to take their class. Im working out of Knoxville so i need find a class either in Knoxville or the bristol area.


You can usually find instructors at indoor ranges, or at least get a referral.


----------



## Spike44 (Aug 13, 2007)

Mt. Carmel, TN just below Kingsport (close to Bristol) has a class on the second Sunday of every even month. It put on by the Fire Dept., specifically, the *Fire Chief, Chris Jones*. I just took the class this past weekend (the 11th).

Cost is a donation to the Fire Dept., and it's broken down to a morning session for the test, and a range session after lunch. Everything was really simple, and stress-free.

If you're interested, the best thing to do would be give Chris a call.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Keef.44 (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.criticalincidentstrategies.com/index.htm

this is where I intend to go. 
whenever my Kel-Tec P11gets back from the shop I'll either use that or my 22A.

BTW, I'm working on my 50 posts so I can request a WTB :smt1099


----------

